# EasyWeatherPlus ficheiro de dados, precisa-se amostra



## Werk_AG (22 Abr 2013 às 03:38)

Será que alguem que possua uma estação que possa utilizar o software EasyWeatherPlus, me poderia disponibilizar uma amostra do ficheiro de dados gerado por esse programa? Normalmente o ficheiro fica com o nome easyweatherplus.dat

Bastar-me-ia um ficheiro com 10 ou 12 linhas de dados que incluisse os dados dos sensores solar (creio que estão em lux)  e UV.

As novas estações da Fine Offset (Watson e outros clones) com sensor solar e UV utilizam esse software.

Precisava comparar o novo formato do ficheiro easyweatherplus.dat com o anterior easyweather.dat

Ficava muito grato se algum possuidor de uma dessas estações me podesse ajudar.

Desde já obrigado


----------



## hvalentim (23 Abr 2013 às 00:08)

Boa noite,

Encontra o solicitado aqui:

EasyWeatherPlus_sample.dat

EasyWeatherPlus_sample.csv

O CSV é uma exportação pelo próprio Easy Weather Plus que coloca na primeira linha a etiqueta dos campos.

Cump.s,


----------



## Werk_AG (23 Abr 2013 às 03:13)

Nem quero acreditar!!! Não esperava obter isto tão rapidamente. 
E agora vejo que me esqueci-me completamente de que você tem uma destas novas estações, ou ter-lhe-ia pedido directamente. 

Muito obrigado, muito obrigado mesmo.

A ideia disto é tentar perceber se o formato do novo ficheiro é semelhante ao anterior, apenas com mais os campos para UV e Lux, ou muito diferente.
Se for, como espero, exactamente igual ao formato anterior talvez seja possivel convencer o Steve (autor do Cumulos) a incluir tambem suporte para o formato easyweatherplus.dat

Cumprimentos e de novo obrigado pela prontidão na ajuda.


----------



## Werk_AG (23 Abr 2013 às 03:45)

Já tinha baixado o programa EasyWeatherPlus, e pude ver a ordem dos campos no formato CVS, isso levou-me a pensar, e de certa forma passei incorrectamente essa informação ao Steve, que no novo formato, os campos de dados eram os mesmos mais dois, mas numa ordem totalmente diferente, pois pensei que a ordem que vi no CVS seria seguida no easyweatherplus.dat

Felizmente não é assim e isso melhora as hipoteses de suporte do novo easyweatherplus.dat

Para mim é interessante, porque poderá ser a unica forma de fazer o Cumulus processar os dados dos sensores extra via Arduino, mas será interessante tambem para os utiizadores de estações que utilizam este formato, e tenham muitos dados guardados. Se um dia começaram a usar o Cumulus, o ficheiro pode ser usado para importação dos dados.

In Cumulus Wiki - Easyweather.dat Format


> NOTE: It seems that the newer EasyWeatherPlus.dat file, has the same fields as easyweather.dat (in a completely diferent order), plus two extra fields for Solar and UV data at the end - perhaps someone with knowledge of that format and its associated program can confirm that past observations could still be input as described below


----------



## Werk_AG (23 Abr 2013 às 11:09)

Já agora, será que alguem que tenha uma das estações anteriores à versão solar, poderia disponibilizar uma pequena amostra do ficheiro easyweather.dat gerado pela estação? Basta um ficheiro com 10 a 12 linhas.
Desde já agradeço.


----------

